# TCR Comp with Chorus 10 speed



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

The weather is great in Toronto, Canada.
I just did 50K on my new TCR Comp (small) with Chorus 10 speed.
The bike rides like my old 1988 Pinarello Treviso with Chorus. 
I would like to thank GVH Bikes (bike kit), Cycle Solutions (frame) & La Bicicletta (assembly) for my new ride.

Specs:
Giant TCR Comp Frame (SMALL:46.5)
FSA Headset
4 Carbon headset spacers (2x10, 7, 5mm)
Carbon top cap + bolt
Carbon expander bolt fixer
F. Derailleur housing
2004 Campagnolo Chorus 10 spd
F. Derailleur (braze-on)
R. Derailleur 
ERGO 10 levers
Brake Calipers 
Crankset (170mm, 42/52)
Bottom Bracket (ENG)
Cassette (12-25) 
Lockring
C10 chain HD-L 
Wipperman Connex Link
Dura Ace pedals (PD-7401)
Wheels: (Chorus hubs 32H Mavic Open Pro Black) 
(2) Chorus Quick release skewers
(2) Conti Grand Prix 3000 clincher (700x23c)
Deda Magic Handlebar (42)
Deda Magic Stem (11cm)
Dura Ace Seatpost
Selle Italia Flite black leather saddle
Cinelli cork handlebar (White)
(2) Tacx Tao (silver/blk)
(2) Silva housing bumpers
Avocet 40 cyclometer

Total Weight:18.29 lbs
Total Cost:C$4004 (tax included)


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*What, no picture?*

Like to see it!


----------

